# Airtricity supplying gas



## gnubbit (30 Jan 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows the latest on when they will start offering gas.  No date on their website - it just says "soon".  I was thinking of switching to Flogas but thought I might hold off till I see what's on offer with Airtricity.


----------



## taldel (14 May 2010)

*Airtricity gas*

Airtricity selling gas and electricity switcher service door-to-door yesterday 13th May 2010.
Did not sign up as reluctant to sign anything from door-to-door salesmen.


----------



## rockofages (15 May 2010)

gnubbit said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the latest on when they will start offering gas.  No date on their website - it just says "soon".  I was thinking of switching to Flogas but thought I might hold off till I see what's on offer with Airtricity.


Why would you hold off on saving money? Makes no sense.

You can change supplier with 20 days notice.


----------



## theresa1 (18 May 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/business/2010/0518/airtricity.html


----------



## Renter27 (18 May 2010)

Yes I rang them tonight & they now offer gas . Yipee !!


----------



## Billpayer (18 May 2010)

Just went to change to Airtricity (10% cheaper vs Flogas 9%) and already use Airtricity for electricity with a budget account. Turns out if you are a current electricity customer and want to add on gas you have to come off their budget plan before being accepted which was a real surprise. Went on to Flogas who offer a budget plan and have just signed up. Seems really silly on the part of Airtricity but sure is one big opportunity for Flogas to take a slice of the action for the gas market


----------



## theresa1 (19 May 2010)

Just had pushy guy from Airtricity call this evening to door - I said I already did it on the internet and he said but you wont get as good an offer as what i can sign you up for. If this is true not a good start at all? I just wanted to get rid of him so I dont have the full details.


----------



## Lightning (21 May 2010)

I want to update the best buys. I need to completely understand the Airticity tariff details first. 

The Airtricity website states that their standard charge is 197.28 EUR but "they have the same standard charge as Bord Gais". Bord Gais quote a lower figure. 

Can someone please clarify this point.


----------



## MANTO (21 May 2010)

The Offer advertised on TV only applies if are a gas & electricity customer with Airtricity (Duel Fuel).

Also the rates / savings advertised are based on ESB prices not Bord Gais prices so be careful, you may think you are getting a better deal than you actualy are. Read the small print before you make up your mind.


----------



## gnubbit (4 Jun 2010)

Thanks all ... am signed up now.  Seems to be a lot more efficient than when I switched to Bord Gais.


----------



## gnubbit (4 Jun 2010)

theresa1 said:


> Just had pushy guy from Airtricity call this evening to door - I said I already did it on the internet and he said but you wont get as good an offer as what i can sign you up for. If this is true not a good start at all? I just wanted to get rid of him so I dont have the full details.


Similar experience here - wanted my details even though I was already signed up and had a/c number etc.  Very pushy indeed. 



rockofages said:


> Why would you hold off on saving money? Makes no sense.
> 
> You can change supplier with 20 days notice.


Well I knew Airtricity's gas supply was imminent and for the sake of the small amount I'd have saved, I didn't want to switch twice - it was such a hassle when I switched before but this time seems ok.


----------



## rockofages (4 Jun 2010)

gnubbit said:


> Well I knew Airtricity's gas supply was imminent and for the sake of the small amount I'd have saved, I didn't want to switch twice - it was such a hassle when I switched before but this time seems ok.


I switched electricity supplier recently, took less than 10 mins. Switched this time last year too... also took less than 10 mins.


----------



## gnubbit (4 Jun 2010)

rockofages said:


> I switched electricity supplier recently, took less than 10 mins. Switched this time last year too... also took less than 10 mins.


Same here.  And last time there seemed to be a huge delay in BGE contacting ESB.  This time, everything seems to have moved quickly.  I got a confirmation letter straight away and heard from my old suppliers within a couple of days seeing if they could lure me back!


----------



## Complainer (4 Oct 2010)

Has anyone availed of the Airtricity 20% gas discount offer? Any catches?


----------



## bungaro (4 Oct 2010)

just saw this on the consumer show there so will change soon i think


----------



## corkrebel (6 Oct 2010)

Flogas now offering the same 20% off with no contract so no breakage fee just want direct debit. Please note as mentioned previously the standing charge increases with both Airtricity and FLogas.I have no dealings knowledge of FLogas but they are owned by DCC I think anyone ever deal with them???


----------



## theresa1 (6 Oct 2010)

This is news I hoped for and yes I would recommend Flogas -however I would ring them rather than do it online as had problem's at the start. Got 1st bill few month's back and happy customer so far.


----------



## Knuttell (8 Oct 2010)

Took this useful comparison from money guide Ireland...its not as transparent as you would think...



> *Bord Gais* have two competitors for the supply of Natural Gas in Ireland – *Flogas* and *Airtricity*.
> Airtricity and Flogas are competing for new customers while Bord Gais  are still bound by the Regulator and cannot drop prices without  agreement from them.
> Both Flogas and Airtricity claim “20% Savings” on Bord Gais prices – but those figures are not really true.
> have dropped their gas prices for new customers – if they agree to sign  up for at least a year. (Airtricity will only supply customers with gas  if they also get electricity from them.)
> ...


----------

